# My Chronic C miracle



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

It has been a very long time since I have logged on. I just felt I had nothing to contribute and I have been spiraling lower and lower. I have suffered from IBS the awful Chronic C for years. I have had so many medical tests because I was in so much pain the doctors felt like there had to be something seriously wrong. I have taken so many different medication and MOM. And to be fair a few have helped. But the problem was always there and sometimes worse. And at one point I wanted to discuss having part of my colon removed. You know how we say God just give me one day off from this misery. And I thought is this it; is this what my life is going to be like miserable and painful day after day. And I have stopped eating so many foods just trying to stave off the pain but even liquids hurt. And the doctors were not encouraging, ‘this is it this is the rest of your life adjust and here try this medication.’ So one day I told a person that I work with about what was going on, and to be honest it wasn’t hard to tell something was wrong I looked bad, I mean real bad. So he told me about this Holistic shop. I went and I told my sad story. And the guy told me my problem was I lacked the right enzymes. So I bought a bottle, now I have tried various others kinds but none helped. So I did try the product and from the very first pill the symptoms were gone. I am not joking, no noise, no pain anywhere; you know how the pain just spreads out, but nothing. Now I am slowly reintroducing other foods back into my diet. I am not trying to offend anyone but I prayed for help and I feel like I got a miracle. I feel so happy and well. But I also feel bizarre because you get accustomed to having pain but it’s gone. I am not telling you guys to try it but think about it. And I am not selling the stuff. But I wanted to share this with you guys because I know how it feels to feel helpless and hopeless. I got mine from the state where I live; the product name is NatureMost Pancreatin. But if you want to know more email me and I will send you the details, like mg and how much I take and when I take it and how long I was told to take it and where I got it. I hope that this helps someone. God knows that it and the guy at the shop has saved me.Maria


----------



## Hopeful04 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay! I am going to try this. My IBS-C isn't too bad, but still uncomfortable and recently I've been waking up in the mornings with my entire gut area hurting. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, I hope if you try it that it works. Pain sucks.Good Luck


----------



## ajmaam315 (Mar 12, 2009)

mariaetYou said that this cured your pain, but did it cure the chronic constipation? I would like more info about this stuff! I am desperate to find something that will work. I'm going on week number 3 with no BM







I have been suffering from IBS-C for 8 years now!


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I ordered this product last week and it should arrive this week. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

AbnormalHow's it going?


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a quick update. I am going on week 4 and all is still well! No pain and normal bms.I am eating cookies now!!!







Maria


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

That's good news - Im suffering terrible with the C at the moment.Abnormal how you doing?


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

It didn't really help me at all. I've been taking it for a week and, to be honest, I'm worse. I don't blame the Pancreatin. I'm just having a bad time. I drank a whole bottle of Citrate of Magnesia last night to get some relief and nothing happened. This disease is so frustrating. I know I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well ABNormal I'm the same - I've not been now for nearly a week properly - did a bowel wash on SAturday to get some relief and here is Wed and not been again - don't know what it is - I've been eating apples and I'm wondering if that's what's doing it.


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Man. I am so sorry and I know it is very frustrating for you guys. Because I have tried things others have posted in the past and it didn't help me. I am _really_ sorry. I got relief from the first pill and it still is working. But I also had a Health Profile done and then the product was recommended. I am really really sorry.







Maria


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Not your fault Mariaet - what works for one doesn't always do it for another. But glad you found something.


----------



## IBS-C Ammi (Mar 24, 2009)

for those who have done the Mag. Citrate double it up with 4 Ducolax....I had to do a colonoscopy prep and although it took 8 hours to kick in....all 10oz's fo Mag. Citrate with ice chugged down with 4 ducolax gave me relief...but it did hurt the rear end, so use baby wipes or Tucks cream.I am desperate at the moment as well so if my rear end has to hurt for an entire saturday just to get some relief for a few days...then so be it!Try that mixture and see if it works out for you....be sure to drink a TON of water as well...I have an appt with a holistic nutritinal dietician in 2 weeks..I am praying she can help me figure out what I can and can not eat as well as maybe stop me from feeling all this pain and walking around with what I feel is extra weight...UGHHHH I am praying for everyone and wish everyone the best!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi IBS-C AmmiLet us know how you get on - know what you mean about the extra weight as when you don't go you must be carrying around something extra and the bloating - well I'm looking pregnant at the moment. But 4 dulcolax on top of a bottle of mag cit which I guess i Milk of Magnesia is a bit drastic! Mind I was drastic today! So did a bowel wash - as it was Saturday since I'd been.Curious to know what the dietician says so keep us posted - where you from?


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Dulcolax will do nothing for me; in fact, that's the first laxative I was ever hooked on. I may try the Epsom Salts. I need something. This is ridiculous. Did an enema and nothing. I'm about ready to panic. Had a small BM on Sunday and nothing else. I usually have 2 or 3 of these episodes a year other than my normal being constipated. That's the wonder of this disease.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well I'm the same at the moment - the last 10 days have been a nightmare - I've been taking a probiotic which has done nothing - unless you have to take them for a bit for them to work - and today I've gone back on Yakult the lighter version as again I wondered if I didn't take them long enough although I had been on them for week the last time. I've also been taking this concentrate of prunes and dates (not Fruiteze - this is something I found in the UK). Come this weekend I'm going to give this Caricol a go which I got from Solgar. I've been eating apples and I'm convinced that they are making me more constipated but they do help with the bloating - you either win or lose with this - but I'm having a really bad time of it at the moment - never been like this for ages so maybe we all go through this Abnormal. But I'm sick to death of it - sick of having a stomach that looks like I'm pregnant, clothes looking horrible - and how this affects your mood!


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Man I feel horrible. Like the poop in the punch bowl. I am so sorry. I went for years with ever worsening symptoms. I looked bad and felt like my body was broken. I was just sick to death of being sick to death 24 hrs a day. It hurt to have anything in my system. I got relief with a very strict diet, MOM and dicyclomine. And what I mean by relief is going a little bit, but the pain, bloating and ill feeling stayed. But I could manage better. I really wish what worked for me could work for you guys. My practitioner was a GOD send and I hope you guys find someone or something that will help.Wish you Well Maria


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Don't feel bad Maria - it's good that one person has found something that works and at least it gives us hope that we may too if we keep looking and keep trying - but everyone on the forum will be sharing in your success - so you enjoy it and enjoy the new life and health you've found.We are all different and what works for one person may not for someone else.


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## BrendaK (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to know more. I am currently taking enzymes that are prescribed to me by my physician. I was getting enzymes from a health food store and told my doctor that I thought they were helping me so he told me he could give me a prescription for enzymes that were stronger than what I could get at a health food store. I have been taking them for about a year now and they are no longer helping. Please let me know what kind of enzymes these are. Thanks!


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

The brand is NatureMost the name is Pancreatin. I haven't heard of a prescription strength dosage. I have a few questions about your situation and if you don’t mind will you please let me know? When you took it did it help immediately or was it a long process? And when it was working could you return to a more diverse diet? What was your dosage? And what was the name of your enzyme? And when it stopped working was it abrupt? Sorry about all the questions but given our similar situation I am really curious. I don’t want mine to stop working so if you can give any advice I really would appreciate your help.ThanksMaria


----------



## IBS-C Ammi (Mar 24, 2009)

janet,I am from CT and I go to see the dietian April 11th...I am on Amitiza and although the side effects are HORRIBLE in the first week...adding 2 liters of water a day with Miralax has made it possible for me to have a BM at least every 2 days...what have you been trying to change up the constipation?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've been trying this prune and fig concentrate that contains a prebiotic, a probiotic, Yakult, E'lifexir Flat Tummy, and today Solgar Caricol which is made from papaya juice.The flat tummy thing worked on Sunday and Monday but I'm a bit concerned that it contains sorbitol (and I had sorbitol side effects on Sun and Mon i.e. tight chest, difficulty breathing, pains in back, really tired) so not real keen on taking it long term.Kathleen - please jump in here - The Flat Tummy contains :-INGREDIENTS:Sorbitol,Fructo-oligosaccarides,Xylitol,Peppermint Essential Oil,Magnesium Stearatehow safe is taking sorbitol on a regular daily basis?


----------

